# Can't login to Ubuntu



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, 

I can't login to Ubuntu. I changed the username, but I don't remember what it was or if it was the password I changed (or both).

Is there a way to override this and change the password to something I can remember better? If not, should I just wipe it and reinstall?


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I think the password can be reset, but a quick search at Ubuntu Forums didn't give me anything. If it was easy to do, Ubuntu wouldn't be very secure, would it?
If you don't mind starting over, give yourself really easy passwords. That's what I did. Username = first name. Password = something really simple, like "cat" or "frog".


----------



## mumuchild (Oct 7, 2007)

what happened? ever tried to reinstall?


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, i did reinstall. I can login fine, but I still have the problems with the sound and wireless ethernet card I always had.... I'm working on my wireless card right now by trying to use ndiswrapper by using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper, and my sound card help thread is here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/no-sound-in-ubuntu-172967.html
Thanks!


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Ubuntu 7.10 will be final pretty soon - a week or two I think? With any luck your sound and wireless problems might be solved by re-installing AGAIN with the latest version...


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't want to get your hopes up. Can't guarantee problems will go away, but the Ubuntu developers know wireless has been a big problem. Just hanging around the Ubuntu Forums recently, sounds like a lot of good buzz regarding 7.10. 

I can't handle the silly animal-based names they've been picking lately for Ubuntu releases 

When it does go final, you might want to wait a week or two before trying to download the .iso. The servers always get hammered that first week, and with Ubuntu's popularity growing I imagine the bottleneck has only gotten worse.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I'm prepared (I think) if the new version doesn't support my card. I recently got a linux driver for my card, I just don't know how to install it....


----------

